# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russion lessons online- Russian can be funny!

## Nadin-teacher-online

I will be glad to help you in learning Russian and offer you professional Russian lessons with native Russian speaker. 
I provide two forms of teaching - distance learning (giving tasks, checking them, sending all necessary material by Email)  and one to one online (lessons using Skype, headset and cam). 
Do you know about the opinion that Russian is one of the most difficult languages in the world? I am here to disprove it. I really consider that you can successfully lean Russian without any difficulties and having a lot of fun during the lessons. All that you need is some free time, wish for learning and… me! ::  Why not try?! http://www.russian-teacher-translator.com/

----------


## MasterAdmin

You need to indicate your rates when posting in this forum, unless your lessons are free. Thank you.

----------

